# 54und3r5's OFFSEASON JOURNAL ;0)



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Progress pictures*

*
PAGE(S) 1 + 5*

For all those who don't know me, I'm Chris, and 9 weeks ago I competed in my first natural bodybuilding show (South East 2010 NPA). Doing it mainly for experience, I astounded myself by placing first in the middleweights against some stiff competition! (My journal is in the 'competition section' named '8 weeks until NPA SOUTH EAST 2010' for all those who want to browse.

Having only been training for 2 years and 2 months, I'm proud of what i have achieved in such a short space of time. However, As stated in my previous journal, I am not deluded and realise that my physique needs some serious work to achieve greatness and become a threat in the natural bodybuilding scene.

I am also currently supported my Cardiff Sports nutrition. So would like to thank Marc Robinson for offering me this! Great place to buy your supps ;0) (good value for money also)

The plan at present is to take 2 years out to pack on some thickness onto my physique and bring up the areas which are weak. Unfortunately, there are a lot of them. Fortunately, I enjoy training and will relish the challenge of achieving a great physique. I intend to stay natural, and so this journal will be documenting my progress into creating a champion natural physique!

I'm currently undertaking my professional legal studies so updates in this journal may be hit and miss due to restricted timing. I will however try my best as keeping a journal aided me significantly when prepping for my first show!

Training at the moment is 4 days a week

Sun - legs

mon - upper heavy

wed - posterior chain

fri - upper reptitions

I'm trying something new with my diet (higher carbs) So atm diet is

protein - 300-350

carbs - 300-350

fats - 80

Will drop carbs if i get too fat!!

Here are a few pics of my current size/condition (not brilliant haha)

26 months after training














































And so it begins .... ;0)


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Dan92 said:


> meh


whats that comment about?

looking good christoff, legs looking ****ing insane still lol.

will be following

hows it going anyway?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Its going good fella, aint had any time to start up a journal with all the work ive been getting on lpc. Going to train legs in an hour down the garage  So just took my shake and banana in preparation


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Dan92 said:


> meh


Bellend :lol:

Will be following this one bud


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll be following this

You've done brilliant for two years training but you must already know that hence the 1st place lol

good luck


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah nice one mate, ill keep an eye on here see what i can pick up and pinch off you lol gd luck


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just hit legs (35 mins workout time - 20 mins cardio)

Sldl 4x10

Bb squats atg 4x6

Db lunges 3x12

Leg extensions 2x12

Bb calf raise 5x15

Db calf raise 3x12

60seconds rest, 30seconds for extensions and calf raises. Weights are up from last week (in week 2 atm)

All going to plan


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys :0)

Diet today has been

#1 70g Oats, cinamon, 160g Chicken, 2 Whole eggs

#2 250g Chicken, 250g Potatos, Mixed veg,

#3 250g Turkey Mince cooked in 1 tablespoon udos oil, 70g Brown Rice

#4 Total Protein (my protein) with added beta alanine, 100g Oats, 1 Tablespoon udos oil

# pre workout 1 Banana, serving of bcaas

# Post workout 50g Whey protein, 1 Nobbly bobbly (cheat meal hahaha)

#5 250g Sweet pots, 200g Chicken

# Pre Bed 50g Casein powder, 1 tsp Peanut butter


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Still looking nice and lean butty, looking very good :thumb: Diet looking good too, all the best with your off season stay injury free and dont get to fat like me!!! :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cheers bsb butty ;0)

Plan is to try not to get much fatter than I am currently, already cried my little heart out saying good bye to the 6 pack haha ;0)

They'll be back soon though haha ;0)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> Cheers bsb butty ;0)
> 
> Plan is to try not to get much fatter than I am currently,* already cried my little heart out saying good bye to the 6 pack haha* ;0)
> 
> They'll be back soon though haha ;0)


get yourself standing under a spot light hahah, always makes me feel better when no abs lol... i nearly dont need to wooo hooo lol,

will be interesting to see how the higher carb route goes


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

yeh man, you'll be mr cut soon warren ;0)

In all seriousness, I'm not too bothered with gaining a little bit of fat, i know when to back off with the calories and by posting pics on here I'm sure i'll get slaughtered if i look like a blob haha! Just about being sensible, all my food sources are squeaky clean and in all fairness, as an ectomorph, i seem to be able to diet down and get lean pretty quick anyways :0)

I don''t really wanna get much fatter than the pics ive just posted, thats where carb rotations and cardio comes into play ;0)

Train smart, diet smart ;0)


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck with this Chris,will be following closely:thumb:

Be great to see what you can do with your dedication.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks DNC, its going to be hard with my legal studies but I'm gona try my best


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Thanks DNC, its going to be hard with my legal studies but I'm gona try my best


Yeah,can see it being mate but it will be a nice welcome break the gym from cracking them books all day.

Do you train at a gym or home?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Currently training down my shed (where the pics are taken above) Its pretty decent, i've got my little brother training now so i've got a spotter albeit a sh1t one lol!

It's hell of a lot easier coming back @ 6pm every night knowing i wont have to wait for anyone to finish with a piece of kit and that i can walk 10 seconds and i can start training! Surprisngly I'm more motivated training down my shed! Only thing i dont like is squatting , i need to get a safety bar or something!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats what i was thinking I.E Squats.Do you have to hoist the bar up over your head to start mate?

I do a little training from home now as got a 7 week old baby girl but can only do semi light squats.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nah mate, I've got a squat rack and 250kg of olympic weights so I can do anything I want down my shed  the problem is that it came with a 'safety bar catcher, but I think its mianly for bench press. Its way too low for squats. Even when I squat atg, I'd get crushed by the weight before the safety catcher would catch it haha! I'm thinking of buying one!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

You are now officially my idol!

Basically the size id want to be.

Cant wait to see progress on this!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Glad I can be of some help haha!

Cheers bro :0)


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> Its going good fella, aint had any time to start up a journal with all the work ive been getting on lpc. Going to train legs in an hour down the garage  So just took my shake and banana in preparation


Haha nice one, you enjoying the lpc?

It's time for my leg training now, 7am lol, you wouldn't have thought that last year would you lol

I'll have to come over to your gym soon


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Lpc is okay except for the workload lol!

Lol mental that is dude! Bet its empty in the uni gym then mind :0) you started dc yet?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> Lpc is okay except for the workload lol!
> 
> Lol mental that is dude! Bet its empty in the uni gym then mind :0) you started dc yet?


nope its heaving in there lol, though the racks are free so its a good time 

nah after the comp man

I'm tempted to copy your diet lol, though I would need to change breakfast around, I cant stomach much at all for breaky it sucks donkey dick


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Your uni's gym is packed at 7am on a Monday! Mine is a cemetery until 11ish. Rack is always free though, only thing I like about students.. the irrational fear of training their legs :lol:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Good luck with your goals. Will be following :thumb:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Your uni's gym is packed at 7am on a Monday! Mine is a cemetery until 11ish. Rack is always free though, only thing I like about students.. the irrational fear of training their legs :lol:


Aye lol

It's probably quieter at 11ish, but then the racks are being used / wanting to be used by all the rugby boys, so I can't spend ages on them lol.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats on your squats today crouch mate 

Wish I was still in swansea ;0(


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck with the journal dude. Look like its all good


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks galt bro,

Upper body heavy in an hour or so, just waiting for the train from cardiff to home.

Just had a mock exam, thank god it was a mock because that's a big fat fail! Absolutely solid! The workout will be a good un mind ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just hit upper body heavy,

Inc bench 3x6

Weighted rack pullups 4x8

Flat bench 3x8

Db rows 3x10

Cgbp

BB curl

BB shrugs - lateral raises

Beat last weeks weights/reps so all good


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Diet today

#1 100g oats with cinamon, 160g chicken, 2 whole eggs

#2 70g rice, 200g chicken, veg drizzled in udos oil

#3 50g egg white protein, 70g oats, udos oil

#4 50g Total protein, 100g oats, udos oil

#pre workout beta alanine, bcaas, banana

#post workout 35g whey, 50g maltodextrin

#5 250g potatos, steak cooked in evoo, 2 egg whites, salad

#6 casein protein, 1tsp peanut butter

(Meal 5 is next - roll on half 8 ;0) )


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Damn, very jealous that you're able to train at home. I'd have to sit my dad down to break the news to him that I want a power rack in the garage lol.

Best of luck.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Aye its awesome fella ;0) cheers for the g'luck dude :0)


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

30 mins HIIT completed just now. Have a busy night reading for tomorrows lessons; oh the joy of law!

Diet today

#1 160g chicken, 2 whole eggs, 3 wholemeal toast

#2 180g chicken, 3 egg whites, 70g brown rice, veg, udos oil

#3 50g egg white protein, 70g oats, udos oil

#4 50g whey, 70g oats, udos oil

#5 200g chicken curry, 70g brown rice

#6 200g sweet potato, steak cooked in evoo, salad

#7 casein protein, tsp peanut butter

Just ate the chicken curry, gonna have a black coffee and blitz this reading ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wednesdays workout

Deadlifts 4x5 (first week back deadlifting in a while, maybe 6-8 months, so today was more of a re learning the technique and getting back into the groove of grinding etc.. Kept it light at 160kilos -will add weight every week until I beat my pb of 200x4)

Squats (light) 100k x 15reps x 3sets (40 seconds rest) every rep atg or bellow paralell.

Calf raises 12reps x 5 sets (30s rest)

1 legged leg extension 2x15 (no rest alternated legs)

20 mins moderate paced cardio.

Happy with the workout, deads flew up as expected - squats were easy peasy, breathing was easier than last week!

Good workout!

Diet today

#1 160g chicken, 2 whole eggs, 100g oats

#2 50g egg white protein, udos oil, 70g oats

#3 200g chicken, 70g brown rice, veg drizzled in evoo

#4 50g total protein, added beta alanine, 100g oats, udos oil

#pre workout banana, serving bcaas

#post workout 35g whey, 50g maltodextrin

#5 250g chicken, 200g potatos, veg

#6 steak, veg

#7 casein powder, tsp peanut butter

Added an extra meal today, simply because my body is telling me to eat more. Same would apply if my body told me not to eat. I don't force feed! (Just my preference)

Been a busy day so I deserve the extra meal of steak and broccoli


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I was just going to ask you about what kind of weights you were shifting :lol:

Look forward to the day I can call a set of 160 dl's 'light' you c*nt haha

Good workout mate  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

ello buddy boy. hope it goes well.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how many kcals is that your taking in mate and what weight you sitting at?

can i ask, do you get weighed every so often or when you can be bothered etc, guess what im sayining is how do you keep track of your progress/

ta


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Heinekin babykins -

My pbs are

Deads - 200x4

Squat - 160x6: 130x19

Flat bench 130x2

Military (standing) 75x8

But atm I've started light to gradually increase. Also I'm training in a completely different way - the old pbs were 'strength pbs' with a lot more rest.

I'm now training with a lot less rest - 60 seconds for most exercises -

Rest times today for deads were quite long simply because I was making sure technique was spot on, as I suffered with a twinge in lower back a few months back and don't wanna aggravate it! :0)

Najybomb - cheers bro ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Warren - tbh mate I haven't worked the cals out! I only count cals when I'm dieting. Provided my lifts go up and I don't look too fat in the mirror I know I'm taking in enough calories!

I don't weigh myself very often, progress is monitored by strength in the gym/ visual differences in the mirror.

Think I'm sitting at around 13'9lbs in the morning, but last time I weighed was 2 weeks ago. With my clothes feeling tighter I'm positive this is probably a bit higher now - hopefully not too high mind  - the idea is to increase strength/mass whilst staying around a similar weight


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cool mate, reps for the reply. i think in the past i have been very hung up on numbers and added too much fat due to this. so would you say if staying lean or getting leaner even BUT getting stronger there will be hypertrophy taking place?

only asking as i,m cuting as you know but strength still rising on all compounds


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> cool mate, reps for the reply. i think in the past i have been *very hung up on numbers* and added too much fat due to this. so would you say if staying lean or getting leaner even BUT getting stronger there will be hypertrophy taking place?
> 
> only asking as i,m cuting as you know but strength still rising on all compounds


Bit of an understatement there chap :lol:

Strength on compounds increases for me on restricted cals too though, not sure why but I'm not complaining!

Thank's for making me feel weaker than I do already by the way Chris, I take back my kisses :laugh:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been guilty of chasing '15 stone' in the past - I reached my target but just felt like a blob and a mess! Its however an easy trap to fall into. Your clothes are tighter, your lifts in the gym are going up and your weighing heavier.. You think everything is dandy until low and behold you look in the mirror and you look like a piece of sh1t!

Its quite funny really that when I hit all my pbs stated in my above post I was actually on a timed ketogenic diet! And only weighing 13 stone 5 pounds.

I do think you can add muscle whilst getting leaner but its hell of a lot harder! You need to get your diet bang on! And I'm sure steroids will aid tremendously too! In my experience so far, albeit short, I prefer to carry a bit more extra fat when gaining mass and going for my pbs. It seems everytime I stay lean - 10 percent or under and I try to lift heavy, I seem to pick up injuries.. Maybe this is simply coincidence but its happened a few times now.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Apologies heini you big pu55y! ;0) aren't you doing 5x5 now? I strongly advocate it, made my lifts fly up!!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

And with regard to restricted cals and compound lifts still increasing, scott dutch proved this was possible in his last journal.. Weird but defo a mental thing ;0)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah, had a veiw over it. well im up on lifs and down on bf% but i take the stance of slower fat loss to help preserve muscle.

so what are you aiming for next comp weight? and what were you last ?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well tbh as a natural I've heard 2lbs of lean muscle a year is what you are to expect. So maybe 4lbs within two years - I was 12 stone on competition day (skin and bones haha)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Natty or not,your looking good 54und3r5 :thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cheers xpower bro, long way to go yet mind, just the start of the journey ;0)


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> I've been guilty of chasing '15 stone' in the past - I reached my target but just felt like a blob and a mess! Its however an easy trap to fall into. Your clothes are tighter, your lifts in the gym are going up and your weighing heavier.. You think everything is dandy until low and behold you look in the mirror and you look like a piece of sh1t! .


you never looked bad lol

though you were starting to get a similar upper body physique to OJ........ jokes lol


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nah I didn't look bad, but you know what I'm like crouch haha!

The day I look like oj is the day I quit weightlifting pmsl

I can still hear his roars in the uni gym benching 100kilos and deadlifting 140 pmsl - absolute numpty!!

There any idiots in the uni gym this year - in a strange way I miss seeing stupid sh1t in the gym haha!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just completed 30 mins HIIT - increased the speed on the sprints, feel knackered now!! Fitness is getting better though 

Diet today

#1 170g chicken, 2 whole eggs, 3 wholemeal toast

#2 spagbol (70g wholemeal spaghetti, 250g turkey mince, tomato sauce)

#3 50g whey, 70g oats, udos oil

#4 70g brown rice, 250g turkey mince cooked in evoo, mixed veg

#5 200g sweet potato, 150g chicken, 4 eggs (2 whole, 2 whites)

#6 50g whey, 70g oats, udos oil

#7 casein, tsp peanut butter


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Upper body reptition today! Beat all last weeks reps! Felt quite sick at the end so defo did something right! 20 mins cardio to finish :0)

Diet today

#1 steak, 2 eggs, 100g oats

#2 steak, 70g brown rice, salad with evoo

#3 200g chicken, 2 whole eggs, 250g sweet potato

#pre workout banana serving of bcaas

#post workout 35g whey, 50g maltodextrin

#4 200g chicken, 200g potato

#5 50g protein, 70g oats, udos oil

#6 casein, tbsp peanut butter


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Two updates:-

Dropped my carbohydrate intake. Been trialing a high carb diet for 3 weeks, thought I'd give it a try but it simply doesnt suit my body type with the current nutritional profile i've adopted. I was doing 350g on training days and 290 on non training days. After 3 weeks i can report the following:-

1) Bloatedness and fat gain (too quickly)

2) Generally lethargic in my every day activites; I blame this on over consumption of carbs.

3) Increased spots (on face and body)

Therefore for the following reasons I'm going to adopt a different approach. It hasn't been finalised as of yet but saturday and today I have lowered my carb intake and broken my meals into protein/fat - protein/carb meals.

--- 2nd update

Trained legs this afternoon

SLDL 4x10

Squats ATG 4x6

DB lunges 3x12

Leg extensions 2x12

BB calf raises 5x15

DB calf raises 3x12

20 minutes moderate paced cardio

Despite less calories in my belly, i managed to beat everything from last workout; generally happy! On the whole however, I am finding it difficult to transition from competition to bulking/gaining muscle mode! I don't know if this is a typical thing for a bodybuilder to suffer after competing or whether I'm acting like a big sissy!

Anyways, upper body tomorrow, hopefully i can make it a good session!!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Wednesdays workout
> 
> Deadlifts 4x5 (first week back deadlifting in a while, maybe 6-8 months, so today was more of a re learning the technique and getting back into the groove of grinding etc.. *Kept it light at 160kilos -will add weight every week until I beat my pb of 200x4)*


 yeah you'd better beat that pooooosy-ass weight!

good luck pal


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Haha thanks hsmann, just bcos ur deadlift is better haha ;0)

Had an excellent upper body heavy session.

Was feeling fruity so added 5kg to most of my lifts! Phenomenally I got the same reps as last week, yet with a heavier weight  ucking awesome!!

Only in week 3 so far, but can feel my body and mind getting progressively stronger! This is the stage where I'm going to accelerate from and break some pbs in the coming weeks ;0) let's rock!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> Haha thanks hsmann, just bcos ur deadlift is better haha ;0)
> 
> Had an excellent upper body heavy session.
> 
> ...


good stuff man, nice to hear.. nothing better than breaking pb's.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh yes man, my body is primed!! Touch wood, I stay injury free I'm going to destroy my pbs in a few weeks  going good so far!! :0)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good stuff mate


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Damn right! Mega motivated at the moment!! Let's turn this skinny frame into something special!! Come on!!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Haha thanks hsmann, just bcos ur deadlift is better haha ;0)


 lol im sure you will smash your PBs

couple of questions:

a) when you do "posterior chain" is that just back and traps or does it include hamstrings?

B) i remember you mentioning that your arms need work - arent you intending to priorities them at all?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Posterior chain in my workout includes -

Deads, (light squats, db sldl (hammys), bb shrugs

To your second point, I tried some high volume on my arms but:-

1) I found it boring

2) Didn't do anything for growth wise

So instead I've decided to hit my arms twice a week but with less volume

Hope that answers your questions


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyway, just done 30 mins sprints interval training! Good stuff, I've gained weight this week and somehow look leaner than I was 3 weeks ago.. strength is up also so things are going well :0)

Posterior chain tomorrow :0)


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just hit posterior chain! Was a good workout, workout time was around 30 minutes. Needed to show my little bro the ropes with squatting and deadlifting etc and currently doing some work so reduced rest times accordingly!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

'Must remember to update my journal!!' X 10000 lines

Main reason I haven't updated is due to having quite a bit of work, and also I've picked up a weird twinge in my lower left part of my back!

The result being I cannot deadlift/barbell row without pain.. I can however squat heavy; which is good but also confuses me!

Consequently, I've had to change my routine. I've opted for something radically different from what I've been doing for past few weeks and experimenting with high volume workouts; completed week 1 and am feeling very sore.

Today was hiit and abs, chilling in my house because the roads are too icy from the sh1tty snow to go out with my girlfriend grr!!

Regardless of my injury I've made decent progress in the last 3 weeks - managed to put on around 3lbs, whilst this does not sound a lot, I believe I'm also looking and feeling a lot leaner than before.

May try get some pics up in a min if my bro can find the cam link


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Here are 4 weeks progress pictures. My weight is up 3lbs from the initial pictures. The final two pictures were taken about 3-4 days from the first set.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

cheers bro, happy with this months progress.. pi$$d off at not being able to dead/row mind.. back is my weakest body part (imo) and they are the dogs bollox for it :<


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Well hopefully it's only a temporary issue, it's good to see you're not just trying to push through it and carry on with the DL's..

It'll be back to business in no time bud, enjoy the change and turn it into something positive :thumbup1:

(While not making the back any worse :lol: )


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Aye definately mate, I'm in this for the long game! No point risking injury! I can do dumbbell rows without pain so just have to hit these hard


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like ure growing well mate if anything i would say get that food increased a bit. especially if ure hitting deads etc very hard.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cheers hilly  Im going to be increasing the food intake , but adding it ever so slowly. I've never had my carbs this high before and I'm not a fan of bloating up! I think you must have misread but at present im injured and cant do any deadlifting


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Looking cracking chris mate, legs looking massive as ever lol

I couldn't text back as my phone is out of battery and my charger is in swans!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nps crouch I guessed that, cnt wait for a session with u over xmas


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> I can do dumbbell rows without pain so just have to hit these hard


 im a big fan of these also. lots of sadistic sh1t can be done with them. just dont stop rowing the dumbell until sweat is dripping from your brow onto the floor. you are not allowed to drop the dumbell until the puddle of sweat has at least a 10cm radius:thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just hit shoulders - lots of volume, never really dedicated a whole day to this body part - hoping for some new growth :0)

Hssman - aye I do kroc rows and their hard hehe


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good shizz!

Just stumbled upon this vid by the way. Thought i'd share the madness lol


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Tom platz is insane

look at this






ass to grass too, none of this pussy half squatting! he's a beast


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

On my bb, so check them videos out tomorrow


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just hit chest and biceps - was a great workout, really enjoying the high volume at the moment, destroyed last weeks workouts and only weigh 1/2lb extra - good signs


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you not listing what you do every session mate for everyone to have a nose at? 

Glad your training is going well mate,looking thicker in new pics:beer:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

haha sorry dnc

Oki my high volume chest and bis workout was as following

Incline bench 4x12

Flat bench 3x10 ; 1x25

Flat db flyes 4x12

Dips 4x12

Pushups (grip thingymajigs) 4x15

Alt db curls 4x10

Concentration curls 4x12

Db hammer curls 3x12

Rest times maximum 60 seconds - for some stuff 30seconds! Totally different to how I've ever trained before and loving it atm - don't knock it until you try it as they say. This is clearly not going to be a long term workout regime, but makes for a nice change - with such high volume I don't train to failure either

Cheers too, I'm happy with how its going atm


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just done abs circuit and hiit! for those who are interested my hiit session today was

Jog for 4 minutes

Sprint 1 minute

(Repeat x 6) equalling 30mins

;0) never ever ever ever ever ever give up ;0)


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

are u taking any full days off? or are you doing cardio and/or abs on these days? any low intensity cardio?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeh i mix it up depending on how i feel, I'll have two-three full rest days from fri-mon this weekend purely because i need it!

Just saw the vids, epic!!!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks mate,always good to see what training you're doing:thumb:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

chris remember the under 21's at the competition, the guy who won it, im sure he trains at swansea unigym

do you know his name, ill check on fb lol


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

It says Charlie Rowberry on the npa website.. i searched on the book and hes part of swansea network so it probably is!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Haha just looked yeh thats the one!

Ill speak to him next time lol


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi fella...long time no speak....when u competing next...my journal up and running again.


----------

